# im a mom!



## Hellrazor

Will post pics soon!!!!

Welcome Georgia Kelly Montgomery....8 lbs 10 ozs!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

oh ya...born at 3:31 am Wdnesday July 30 2008!!!!


----------



## Night Owl

Oh Yaaaaaaay! Congratulations!


----------



## Night Owl

Oh, and I love the name you picked out... beautiful.


----------



## Revenant

Omigod!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS COURTNEY!!!
Beautiful name! And you certainly didn't waste any time getting back online lol
Pictures as soon as you can please!


----------



## Fangs

Velcome Georgia Kelly Montgomery!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Hellrazor and Hellrazor's hubby!! And another Haunter is born!!!! :biggrineton: WOOOT!!!


----------



## Bloodhound

CONGRATULATIONS COURTNEY! Welcome Georgia Kelly Montgomery. What a great name! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## tonguesandwich

Fantastic news! Congrats!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Hellrazor! This will be a very special Halloween for you. You'll have to post pictures of her first costume.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Congratulations Hellrazor to you and your family!! Hello and welcome to Georgia Kelly Montgomery!! (I agree that is a beautiful name )*


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Hey! She finally arrived! Congrats  Get some rest and enjoy your newly expanded family.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats To You and your Family
Cute name...she was pretty big huh.
looking forward to her first pics.


----------



## sharpobject

What a true blessing. congratulations.


----------



## ScareShack

Great news! Congrats on the new edition to the family.


----------



## spideranne

Congratulations!


----------



## Spookineer

Congratulations!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Congratulations! Welcome to the wonderful world of parenthood. :googly:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Congratulations to you and your family, Hellrazor!

Welcome to the world, Georgia Kelly!


----------



## Zombie-F

Congrats Court! That is a great name. She's going to grow up in one of the most Hauntful houses in Canada.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is awesome news!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Court! You've picked a beautiful name for her.


----------



## Black Cat

Congratulations. I too like the name. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lotus

Congratzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Congrats on your new little girl


----------



## Hellrazor

Okay... so how do I post pics from my harddrive or do I have to post to photobucket first?


----------



## turtle2778

Oh Happy Belated Birthday Georgia Kelly!!! Congratulations to you on being a mother. I promise its the best thing you will ever do in your life. Im so happy for you!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Here she is!


----------



## HibLaGrande

OH wow I didn't even know you were a girl. sorry for all the locker room jokes. j/k congratulations .


----------



## slightlymad

Congrates and welcome future haunter


----------



## pyro




----------



## Moon Dog

Bigtime Congrats!

Hope you're ready to be a Mom! 

Don't worry, you'll do just fine! 

Welcome young haunter!


----------



## jdubbya

Very classy name and a beautiful little girl too. The growing up process begins now and it goes by very quickly! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

What a cute little Hellrazor! Wow...look at the hair.
Congrats!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Congrats! It's the little monkees that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## GothicCandle

awww she's so cute. Congrats!!!!!

make sure to buy her all the cute halloween outfits and costumes!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yay!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

She's absolutely BEAUTIFUL, just like her mom!!!!!!

How are you feeling? 

Now get some much deserved rest.


----------



## AzKittie74

She is beautiful!!! Congrats! get some rest, the next couple of months are gonna be hectic for you, baby and prop making haha invest in some energy drinks!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Congrats on the awesome new prop..... err I mean addition.


----------



## Hellrazor

yes! we are pretty smitten with her. Still working out the kinks... perhaps in October I will be in better Halloween frame of mind. I will be going to school 2 nights per week though so something has to give this year and I wont be baby Georgia!


----------



## ubzest

*congradulations*

Congradulations! She is adorable.


----------



## Terrormaster

Congrats Hellrazor!


----------



## Ghostess

YAY!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## PirateChris

Congrats!!! She is just beautiful. Enjoy every moment that you have. They grow up so very fast.


----------



## Vlad

Congratulations HR !! It's about time, She's beautiful, but the gang in chat thought that New Jersey might have been a better name.....................sigh, just a beautiful little girl


----------



## scream1973

Congrats again Courtney.. Wow look at all the hair..


----------



## Lauriebeast

Beautiful!!!! and congrats to you and your family.


----------



## Hellrazor

Shes already gained almost a pound!!!! I cant believe how my little girl is growing up already LOL!


----------



## Zombie-F

Hellrazor said:


> Shes already gained almost a pound!!!! I cant believe how my little girl is growing up already LOL!


Hey, I already gained another pound too! 

With your daughter growing up in a Halloween house, I'm betting she'll be afraid of nothing.


----------



## Hellrazor

Zombie-F said:


> Hey, I already gained another pound too!
> 
> With your daughter growing up in a Halloween house, I'm betting she'll be afraid of nothing.


...or afraid of everything! LOL.... the skellys hanging inthe attic or the reaper in the basement.... hopefully she takes my passion on for the season, not daddys!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats! Are you taking her trick or treating this year?


----------



## Hellrazor

Idont think so... I wont until she is 2 or 3. In the mean time, she can hang out with me doing the haunt... Im not going to take her out until she can actually eat what she gets.


----------



## skeletonowl

Congrats!


----------



## hawkchucker

Nothing like that new baby smell!!...............




Well untill they poop.

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Especially the first poops. Tar!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

The first poops were fine, not smelly.. these yellowey seedy smelly poops that she has every hour and a half are killing me!!! LOL


----------



## Bloodhound

Lmao....... Now those were the days and I am glad that they are long over with. But wait, now we have grandbaby's.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome awesome awesome!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You'll get use to it. I've been using cloth diapers, that's like a double whammy.
I didn't think I could do it.....


----------



## hawkchucker

Well I was alone the first time mine had the poops. It really freaked me out. I was running around like a fool. Wife actually had to come out of the shower soaking wet to calm me down.

On a lighter side it was the last time I had to change a diaper!


----------



## Hellrazor

a couple of recent pics.... funny how things change when you get a little one... I havnt done a lick of halloween stuff this year!


----------



## DeathTouch

That will teach you. Poopybutts can stop anyone from building Halloween stuff. I warned yeah. But since you have a cute baby it is ok. LOL :>


----------



## throughthepatch

CONGRATULATIONS!
My daughter Veronica was born on July 30th 2008 as well!
5:34pm.
Two future haunters on the same day! 

Congrats again.


----------



## throughthepatch

Just saw the pics.
A) Where did you get that onesie from!?
B) AMEN! Halloween is going to be hard to mess with this year while we get used to being parents. 
But it is the greatest time just being around her. Even when she's screaming.


----------



## sharpobject

what a cutie !!! and getting so big already.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, That's a big kid. She'll be haunting in no time.


----------



## Moon Dog

Eh! Once you've seen one incredibly cute baby, you've seen them all!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks everyone! The onzie is from a store called "green earth" the brand name of the onzie is "American Apparel" made in the USA... Fixei8ht is the copyrighted name of the particular line. That onzie says "Bats are NOT scary" on the back. I also got one that looks like a dead zombie cat that says " He looks evil because he is" on the back. There are about 6 more styles too. 
I cant seen to find a website for it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What a cutie ya have there! Halloween will always be, but this stage only lasts a little while.


----------



## Hellrazor

So here I am posting more pics of Georgia LOL. I know its a halloween forum but hey, whats Off Topic for then eh!

I figure shes my Halloween prop that I made this year so here you have it. Check out her new Snack O Lantern outfit... since she is my "Boobie Monster" as I call her... I found it fitting LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So where are those pics?

And that is so true... "Now a new mom and realizing I found something more important than Halloween...Wow!
But..., I still loive Halloween!!!!!"


----------



## DeathTouch

Poopybutts are good but so to are corpses. And they too can puke on you as well.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hellrazor said:


> She is my "Boobie Monster" as I call her


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Agreed!


----------



## Toktorill

Congratulations on your new little bundle of joy!  My wife and I know EXACTLY all the joys you are going through right now! (Our boy was born 14 hours later, and 6oz lighter but this is YOUR thread. )


----------



## Hellrazor

I didnt realize they didnt show up LOL.. there goes my brain again. I start things now,then she takes me away and alas it is still not complete LOL. Let me see what I can do....

The pics upload is failing for some reason.. probably what happened last time but I just didnt notice. 

When I have time I will post to photobucket and then link them here... or you can check out my facebook....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*When you are up to it I am very much looking forward to seeing new pictures of Georgia Kelly Montgomery! (tee hee love her name).*


----------



## Hellrazor

I posted an album in the albums section of hauntforum as this thread will not take any more of my pics... check her out there


----------

